# Duda con crossover de jbl



## ni (Ene 27, 2017)

Bueno pues me encontrado por ahí un manual de una bocina o parlante JBL, el modelo 4312EBK, es de tres vías pero en el diagrama del crossover el woofer va conectado directamente a la entrada de audio, sin ningún tipo de red de cruce, esto se ve en PA, pero esta se supone que es un monitor de estudio ...



¿Es común esto también en bocinas o parlantes de este tipo?

Aquí el manual, y el diagrama en cuestión:

www.audioheritage.org/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=52164&


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 27, 2017)

ni dijo:


> Bueno pues me encontrado por ahí un manual de una bocina o parlante JBL, el modelo 4312EBK, es de tres vías pero en el diagrama del crossover el woofer va conectado directamente a la entrada de audio, sin ningún tipo de red de cruce, esto se ve en PA, pero esta se supone que es un monitor de estudio ...
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Es común esto también en bocinas o parlantes de este tipo? . . . .



No es lo correcto, pero tal ves *si* sea lo habitual para JBL 

Esto puede provenir de un análisis costo/beneficio algo mezquino, ya que le faltaría una bobina de valor alto y también sección de alambre gruesa = Mayor costo del divisor.


----------



## nasaserna (Ene 27, 2017)

Yo tengo un par de jbl L100, y eran exactamente como los que describes, de un sonido decente pero con potencias muy altas el bajo se movía como loco con los brillos. 

conocí unos que si tenian una bobina y  para el bajo, pero estaban fuera del crosover , pegado aparte en la pared. la bobina de 2mH 

me animé copié la bobina y mejoró el sonido cuando le ponía todo el volumen al equipo y el parlante de bajo no se desplazaba tanto con los brillos, muchos años despues supe que habia completado el crossover   de primer orden

claro está que los ingennieros de JBL diseñaro un parlante de bajos que simplemente eran pobres  frecuencias por encima de 1KHz y asi ahorrarse un dinerillo en bobinas,


----------



## Nuyel (Ene 28, 2017)

Pues sí, dependería del transductor el valor de la bobina y como equilibrarlo con todo el conjunto, como los de JBL diseñan el parlante también, tendrán sus motivos para creer que con esto bastaba sin tener que llevar el inductor del filtro.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 29, 2017)

Nuyel dijo:


> *tendrán sus motivos* para creer que con esto bastaba sin tener que llevar el inductor del filtro.



*$*i claro , muchí*$*imo*$* motivo*$* ! ! !


----------

